# Fury Fireball - Serial #0002



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Some picture of a very early production Fury Fireball that I've owned since the mid 70's. It's still in very active duty, my son plays SRV style on it 8+ hours a day, 7 days a week. Great guitar, great tone.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the Fury brand. This is a very nice early example.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Nice Fury... this is the oldest one I've seen. These are great guitars and are still being made right here in Canada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks guys :smile:

Kinda of a story behind it........I was teaching guitar at the "Award Guitar School" in the edmonton area. I wanted a second guitar, mostly for teaching with and I was looking at the "Ravens" hanging on the wall one day.
The owner says, "you don't want that crap" and he takes me downstairs to a room I didn't even know was there. Inside is 20+ very old looking cases and even older looking amps stuffed into a crawl space. He roots around a while, pulls one out and says, "I'll sell you this one for cheap, good player, might even be worth something someday". I think he charged me about $100 for this used Fury Fireball complete with the "Fury Townman" case.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Jul 30, 2009)

i love the neck but the body is just.. bizarre for my taste


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Nice! I've visited the Fury builders shop in Saskatoon. Great guy... and had quite the impressive shop!


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

wow man, I love the guitar !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. I see I lost a picture along the way. 









It wouldn't reload in the orginal location, don't know why.

EDIT
Now it's back.......I must be over medicated again.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Cool guitar! I like the headstock. Are the pickups p-90's? 

How's that Garnet Pro 200 in the background? My buddy has one for sale.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 7, 2009)

Very cool git!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Took some more pictures of the Fury, this time apart. 
The body is very light, looks like maybe poplar.
























Note the brass shim-stock used as both a shield and a ground








What I was trying to show here was a size of the single coil pickups, the amount of wire
wrapped on these things is amazing! and they are heavy.


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

I love offset guitars. Theres just something so sleek about them. This is a really neat example of the Jazzmaster/ Jaguar inspired guitars from the 1960s.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Never saw this before, Dave. Shoulda told me you had #0002!!!

I see the business has been acquired by the Facca family, just north of Saskatoon. There is an anti-climactic announcement on the site, but no signs of production yet.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Never saw this before, Dave. Shoulda told me you had #0002!!!
> 
> I see the business has been acquired by the Facca family, just north of Saskatoon. There is an anti-climactic announcement on the site, but no signs of production yet.


Someone has been digging deep into the archives!

I didn't realize it at the time Terry, but every early Fireball seems to have #0002 stamped into the bridge. What I though was a serial number, isn't. 
It is signed and dated by Glenn on the back of that brass shim stock under the pickguard however. I forget the date now and I can't find that picture anymore. I'll have to take it apart again someday.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for bringing that back from the dead!

I'm not on bookface so I have a hard time following the reopening of Fury.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@MarkM 

I checked the Fans of Fury FB (wife has account). Two things: 

Jack Facca is well-regarded by insiders. 

Jack says it will take a long time to get up to production, so we can't expect much for a year or two. 

Fury's made with Glenn-made parts, that came with the sale, will be Serial'd "GM". Then, future Fury's will be Serial'd "PGM" ("Post Glenn McDougall")


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

https://www.martensville.ca/public/uploads/public_notice/Discretionary_Use_Package_228_GWT_-_HBB_Type_2.pdf



I found this when I google boxed his name, bout sums it up


----------

